# Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau



## Teich Greenhorn (8. Sep. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
da das Laub schon langsam anfängt zu fallen, habe ich mir Gedanken um das alljährliche Netz-Spannen gemacht.
Da ich mich letztes Jahr so über "mein Netz" geärgert habe weil trotz Netz soviel Laub im Teich lag, habe ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht, wie man sich ein Gestell für das Netz bauen könnte.
Dieses ist dabei heraus gekommen:





Gruß aus dem verregneten Kehdingen

Thomas


----------



## Ellen (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Wow, sowas könnte ich auch gebrauchen! 
Aber wo parkst du das Riesending denn den Rest des Jahres?

Ellen


----------



## MadDog (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hi Thomas,

wirklich eine Wahnsinns Konstruktion, die Du da gebaut hast. Aber eine Super Idee finde ich. 
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine ähnliche Konstruktion gebaut aus Fiberglassstangen, die ich über den Teich gespannt habe.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Rainer M. (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomas
Tolle Konstruktion, Ich denke mir, das bei euch im Norden der Schnee nicht so hoch liegt,Wie bei uns im Hundsrück 20-35cm.
Aber wie gesagt toll. 

m.f.g. Rainer


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (8. Sep. 2011)

Hut ab - 1a Konstruktion! Wenn man die Zeit hat ;-)))


LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

@Ellen: da es HT-Rohr ist, läßt es sich wieder problemlos auseinander bauen, so das man es zwischenlagern kann.

@Frank:klingt auch interesant, gibt es Fotos davon?


@Rainer: wenn wir den Schnee zusammen schieben, kommen wir da locker hin 

@Ramu: ....ob ich das Gestell schnell zusammenbaue oder nachher die ganzen Blätter aus dem Teich           Fische!?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mack 13 (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo
Super Sache wenn ich darf hier ein Verbesserung Vorschlag 
Ich würde oben in der Mitte und rechts u. Links noch schnüre spannen und am Rohr jedes Mal verknoten und die enden wie beim Zelt seitlich abspannen wenn mal Schnee drauf kommt hast du mehr Stabilität und es kann nicht weg knicken 
Aber super Idee
Ich habe mir Schläuche von LKW reifen geholt schön abgewaschen aufgeblasen und ab auf den Teich dann hängt das Netz auch nicht im Wasser und Mann bekommt sie um sonst

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo Markus, da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht.....ich war am überlegen, ob es Schnee aushält, wenn man das Netz  mit Kabelbindern stramm und fest mit den Rohren verbindet.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Toll

Hallo Markus,
sieht gut aus. Bin gespannt ob es häl.
Auf jeden fall eine super IDEE.

glg bernd


----------



## Mack 13 (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*



Teich Greenhorn schrieb:


> Hallo Markus, da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht.....ich war am überlegen, ob es Schnee aushält, wenn man das Netz  mit Kabelbindern stramm und fest mit den Rohren verbindet.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomas





Wenn es ein stabiles netz ist sollte es halten aber ich glaube wenn du schnüre spanst ist es einfacher das netz drüber zu ziehen


----------



## Dumani (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo,

das ist ja n´Hamma .

Gruss, Dumani


----------



## wasserm (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo.
Mit dem Laubschutz geht es auch einfacher.
Ich habe auf einer Seite des Teiches Erdanker eingeschraubt.
Rechts und links vom Teich sind in aufsteigender Höhe Pfosten angebracht.
Je nach Breite des Teiches zwei oder drei Stück.

Auf der Seite ,wo ich den Teich betrete ist das Netz in einer Höhe von ca.2 m
So habe ich ungehinderten Zugang zum Wasser.
Wenn das Netz dann noch 1 bis 2 m. breiter wie der Teich ist kommt auch 
von der Seite kaum Laub ins Wasser..

Abgespannt habe ich das Netz umgehend mit schweren Gummizug.
Der Vorteil des Gummis ist, daß auch bei starkem Wind,oder sogar Schneefall ,nichts reißt.
Wenn man das Netz nicht mehr braucht zieht man die Metallschuhe der Pfosten aus der Erde und schraubt die Erdanker raus.
So kann man das Ganze gut lagern.

 Gruss Wilhelm.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo Wilhem, hast du davon Fotos?


----------



## Mack 13 (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Wenn du das alles 2m hoch setzt kanst du es das janze Jahr stehen lasen und hast noch einen reier schutz 
( Kleine Netz Halle )


----------



## baddie (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hi, 

vorab erstmal : sieht interessant aus und wird auch seinen Zweck erfüllen.  Erinnert mich ein wenig an meinen Sohn und mich wenn wir mit dem Quadro Zeugs spielen 

Mein 1. Gedanke war aber das hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird 

Ich spanne jeden Winter einfach 2  Zaundrähte ,in einer höhe von 75 und 100cm ,  über den Teich und spanne sie mit nem Zaunspanner. Aufbauzeit ca. 10min.
Da dann das Netz drüber , mit Heringen 50cm neben dem Teichufer verankert  und fertig. 


aber ich gebe zu das Deine Lösung mehr Eindruck schindet  :shock


----------



## wasserm (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Herbstvorbereitung....Marke Eigenbau*

Hallo.
Ja,ich habe Fotos.
Versuche mal sie hochzuladen.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/93991&stc=1&d=1    Anhang anzeigen 93993315764416


----------

